# Honda Eb3000c project generator. No spark with new rotor and ignition coil



## theRover95 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello all, 
This is my first post here so I figured I would dive right in. I picked up an older Honda EB3000c cycloconverter generator with the GX200 engine. From what I understand, these are robust generators but this one has no spark. I bought it thinking it would just need an ignition coil but found out the previous owner had already done some work to it. He replaced the ignition coil, ignition module, gas tank, ignition switch and carb. I pulled it all apart and found that the rotor magnets separated from the rotor housing. Bummer. Went ahead and replaced the ignition coil with a genuine one and put a new rotor on it but no dice. I feel like I'm missing something simple here but just cant seem to figure it out. The factory shop manual isn't even any help. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm way too deep in this project to give up now. 
Thanks for your time,


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Does the manual outline checking the stator with resistance values? Was there any visual damage to the stator with the rotor removed? Magnet shrapnel...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen dr!
yea you maybe looking at a stator replacement!
get a service manual!
and walk down through the diagnostics.
*click here for the honda shop manuals page*


----------



## theRover95 (Oct 31, 2020)

The manual outlines how to check the stator but I didn't think that was tied to the spark. I figured I would at least get some spark but it wouldn't put out power. The magnets on the old unit didn't fragment, they just came unglued and slid around but no noticeable pieces missing. Ill go through the manual and check the stator though to see if thats faulty. 
Oh and the low oil indicator doesn't flash whenever I turn over the engine even though the primary winding on the ignition coil shows to be the correct voltage


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the inverter unit is also connected to the spark


----------



## danmccarthy206 (1 mo ago)

theRover95 said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first post here so I figured I would dive right in. I picked up an older Honda EB3000c cycloconverter generator with the GX200 engine. From what I understand, these are robust generators but this one has no spark. I bought it thinking it would just need an ignition coil but found out the previous owner had already done some work to it. He replaced the ignition coil, ignition module, gas tank, ignition switch and carb. I pulled it all apart and found that the rotor magnets separated from the rotor housing. Bummer. Went ahead and replaced the ignition coil with a genuine one and put a new rotor on it but no dice. I feel like I'm missing something simple here but just cant seem to figure it out. The factory shop manual isn't even any help. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm way too deep in this project to give up now.
> Thanks for your time,


Did you ever determine why it had no spark? I have the same issue with a Honda EM3000c - no spark, new honda coil and new flywheel - I disconnected the black coil wire so it's not grounded. I get a very small amount of spark but not enough to jump the gap of a BPR5ES plug. NFI why it won't spark. According to the wiring diagram for the generator, the low voltage black coil wire is either open (on) or grounded by the on/off switch or grounded via the "ignition module" because of low oil. I have tried 2 coils and 2 rotors (old and new), cleaned the mounting bracket for the coil to assure good ground of the coil to the engine block, etc. Anyone have any idea why it won't spark?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

danmccarthy206 said:


> I disconnected the black coil wire so it's not grounded.


According to this post, the coil needs to be connected to the ignition module to get a good spark.








Honda EB3000c no spark


Do you own the shop manual for this generator?




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------

